# Alexandria Mills ist die neue Miss World 2010



## RuhrpottNobby (31 Okt. 2010)

*Miss World 2010
Alexandria Mills*









*Alexandria Mills, die Kandidatin aus den USA, hat sich beim Wettbewerb durchgesetzt. 
Als ihr die Krone für die schönste Frau aufgesetzt wurde, 
brach die neue Königin in Tränen aus*​


----------



## JEFFGORDON24H (31 Okt. 2010)

Hübsch ist sie, keine Frage. Aber die schönste Frau der Welt? Kann man die überhaupt bestimmen?


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2010)

Naja kenne schönere  :thx: dir


----------



## Katzun (1 Nov. 2010)

ist mit viel zu glatt, keine ecken und keine kanten.


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2010)

Es sind schön hübschere aufm Klo eingeschlafen


----------

